# Unidentified hitchhiker?



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

here is a pic
there are 100s of small white snail type things on the rock
and ID would be great...


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I wish I could help you out on this.


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

So you don't know?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Sorry I do not know.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Is this fresh or saltwater tank? This is the wrong section so will need to know before I can put it in the right forum.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Pileolaria: Read towards the bottom.
Aquarium Invertebrates: Featherdusters In The Aquarium — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If you would like a quicker response you might want to start putting these threads in the saltwater sections where they will be read by more people.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

How is it that you have 70 posts in this forum and yet still can't seem to post in appropriate forum areas designed specifically for these purposes?


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

salt


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hello and welcome


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Pileolaria: Read towards the bottom.
> Aquarium Invertebrates: Featherdusters In The Aquarium — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


k:Thanks so much that's just what it is!


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

CrazyMFFM said:


> How is it that you have 70 posts in this forum and yet still can't seem to post in appropriate forum areas designed specifically for these purposes?


Chill dude.............


----------



## FirstFortyGalSandy (May 14, 2012)

CrazyMFFM said:


> How is it that you have 70 posts in this forum and yet still can't seem to post in appropriate forum areas designed specifically for these purposes?


I second that chill. Obviously you have never made mistakes. Intimidating "new" or anyone with a question is only going to prevent the questions that precede mistakes. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Once is a mistake, but after you are repeatedly told and corrected by moderators it gets a tad irritating.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

It almost looks to me like an Astrea snail. I have one that's extremely similar to that


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Euruproctos said:


> It almost looks to me like an Astrea snail. I have one that's extremely similar to that


I think the big shell on the right is an Astrea Snail.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, sorry. I completely misunderstood, derp


----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

Alexa, I see you haven't been on here yet this year but in the hopes that you do. What happened with these? Did they continue to spread? My tank is about 8 months old and I've always had a handful on the back glass but just recently they have rapidly started to multiply.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

They are small feather dusters. They do no harm but if you have too many they can be wiped off the glass with a cleaning magnet.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

This threads a year old....


----------

